# STAPLES warranty, a slap in the face, warning



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

so I brought my desktop, Staples'own brand XPLIO in for a noisy fan and slow modem, less than 1 year old, still under warranty and with extended 3 year purchased warranty.
Asked them to check out the noise and test if the modem is a faulty one. Upon their call to come in, since they couldn't find anything wrong,  this is what happened:
1:modem= internet connections is fine (found out they tested only on DSL cable, I can only connect per dial-up) tried to make me feel, I am the idiot.(really??) I can connect with 2 other laptops same phonejack,same ISP, same location in my house, at twice or more speed. They blamed AVG on my computer, deleted it,(??) but have AVG on all of my computers.
2: nothing wrong with fan. They let it run for a whole day and heard nothing. (IDIOTS) I specifically told them, noise happens after a cold start.
3/))) So now THEY WANTED $ 48,-- for service. I refused.
4.)) StoreClerk called Staples Warranty 1-800- number for what to do with me now 
5) Girl asked me if I understand, my computer is now only $ 90,- worth therefore they would give me a Giftcertificate for 190 Dollars generously:down: towards the purchase of a new computer.

I refused to pay until storemanager _let _me take my computer home, unpaid, unrepaired, unhappy.  

I wish I would be a swearing type person, I was very close to using words not fitting for a grandmother like me. 
What the --- is a Warranty good for when nowhere did it say  they will refuse to fix hardware or will charge for service still under warranty.

p.s. by the way, this is the first time I had a problem with Staples, I am dealing with them when they still were called "BUSINESS DEPOT"


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Hmm, sounds like a bad team at the store.
Know any large male friends to go ask for you?

Hate to admit it, but I'm a shy quiet guy, and had trouble with Radio Shack once.
Only when my Dad went in for me did I end up with a whole new system.
They had damaged the first one after sending it in for a noisy fan. 

Maybe you need a swearing type person to go in on your behalf. 
Or one that is much more demanding and wont take no for an answer.
Have em go right to the manager..explain the issue and demand things be fixed.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

If they tested a DSL connection and not a dial up, then they havent carried out the right tests. It couldbe they misunderstood whatyou told them ( this is me being diplomatic) and thought you meant you couldnt connect at all. Personally I would take it back and tell them EXACTLY what the prob is in short words with gaps between them, and talk loudly. In england we find this is often the only way to get through to some people.
As for the noisy fan, well, I guess it depends. When I start up, I usually get a lot of fan noise, then it quietens down, but thats normal for me. If it started rrecently, it could be a dirt accumulation, in which case a quick clean might do the trick.
However, if they want money for testing, I think the words off and frog spring to mind. Whether the fault is permanent or intermittent, its still under warranty. Just because they cannot replicate it doesnt mean it doesnt exist. If you get nowhere, ask for a replacement, this is often covered by warranty. Check the fine print, but in a lot of items I have it states they will try and repair x times, if they cannot fix after that, you get a new one which may be a recon of similar value and/or spec.
Hope you get some joy with this, I for one am SICK of warranties that are meaningless and have too many wriggle out clauses.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

thank, guys, I just might take a big friend of my husband's with me, tough looking, I never heard him swear, but who knows, he got a bad deal with his laptop (Dell and never wants to deal with them, bugged them until it got fixed, screen went within 2 weeks). I have explained to 3 (three) people at Staples, that the fan noise was new, and with the modem that my 2 laptops and even my old Compaq connect faster on the same line - same phoneplug at the same hour,is too slow on the XPLIO . Now I found out that they fired that kid in the meantime, who wrote up the order for repair, but I will go to another store, they all honor warranty apparently at any STAPLES location and I will insist on repair, the noise is getting worse. 
I also hate warranties that are not kept, 
And I am not impressed, that STAPLES own brand of computer, XPLIO, that they are trying to brake into the market, is not worth for them to repair, just what does this say about their product??


----------



## coolkev (Nov 21, 2007)

bp936 said:


> so I brought my desktop, Staples'own brand XPLIO in for a noisy fan and slow modem, less than 1 year old, still under warranty and with extended 3 year purchased warranty.
> Asked them to check out the noise and test if the modem is a faulty one. Upon their call to come in, since they couldn't find anything wrong,  this is what happened:
> 1:modem= internet connections is fine (found out they tested only on DSL cable, I can only connect per dial-up) tried to make me feel, I am the idiot.(really??) I can connect with 2 other laptops same phonejack,same ISP, same location in my house, at twice or more speed. They blamed AVG on my computer, deleted it,(??) but have AVG on all of my computers.
> 2: nothing wrong with fan. They let it run for a whole day and heard nothing. (IDIOTS) I specifically told them, noise happens after a cold start.
> ...


Just wanted to let you all know, there is now way to test dial up at the store, we dont have that sort of connection, we can only test by wireless, or Ethernet connection. and you said you got the *extended* warranty, we will only do work for free if you got that TSP plan that starts from the date of purchase. The extended plan is just what it says, it extends the warranty of one year after the Manufacture warranty of one year, so for the first year you have to go through them, and then after that year you can come to use.


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

coolkev said:


> Just wanted to let you all know, there is now way to test dial up at the store, we dont have that sort of connection


You don't have a phone jack?



coolkev said:


> you said you got the *extended* warranty, we will only do work for free if you got that TSP plan that starts from the date of purchase. The extended plan is just what it says, it extends the warranty of one year after the Manufacture warranty of one year, so for the first year you have to go through them, and then after that year you can come to use.


And I bet the salesperson took great pains to explain that when she bought it.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

sorry coolkev, XPLIO is Staples own brand, so where else would I go? And yes, I WAS TOLD, to bring any problems to the store and they would send it for repair, or fix it in the store. I have this computer less than one year and did buy two extra years of warranty. I am not happy with them having to send the unit who knows where. also hate to unplug everything again when they insisted, nothing is wrong. By now it sounds like an airplane is coughing before the propeller gets really going.
So why are Sales people and Repair personnel not listen to their customers? I am in customer service all my life and our company would have fired me a long time ago if I treated customer like that.


----------



## steveie85 (Nov 16, 2007)

I own my own business and if I say I will fix it then I will. I will even hook it up and let you do your thing so I can see whats going on and exactly what you mean. I might even be able to complete the repairs while you wait. Your problems are ones I could test and repair in less then 30min!! Thats even when I am working on 3 other systems at the same time!! Now I know why I never went to staples to get my first computer!!


----------



## simple simon (Nov 25, 2007)

Well having bought a monitor and an extended warrenty at PCWorld which is now giving trouble I'm having a devil of a job getting them to honour that warrenty. :down: :down: :down: 

Three times I've called the helpline and had my details taken - they were supposed to call me back to arrange collection did not do so. :down: :down: :down: 

I tried again and was told that I have a business warrenty so must ring a different number during the day. but I cant as I'm at work (someone else can take calls and be in at home to see the repair technician when (s)he calls).    

I've found that they have an online fault reporting system, if that dont work I'll have no choice but take them to court. This is what trading standards said I should do.

Simon 

ps, a court case will see me wanting compensation too, eg: if I take time off work I'll lose a day's pay, so I'll be looking for compensation for that too...


----------



## steveie85 (Nov 16, 2007)

Some people don't have it but if you do just get firm and tell them how its gona be. If you start to show how mad you are and that you have no problem taking your business else where. Tell them that if they don't decide to repair/replace within 24hrs you will take them to court and make it very costly for them. That will get them movin.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

People generally don't respond well to hostility. You get much farther by being nice. Threatening to sue will just make you a fascinating story at their dinner table. They're not going to start tap dancing.

It's notorious for things to not make noise when taken in for repairs. Happens all the time with cars. If the fan truly now sounds as bad as you described, anyone should be able to hear it immediately. I would also think you might be able to make out exactly where the problem is.


----------



## steveie85 (Nov 16, 2007)

I start nice but if they refuse to listen or do anything to satisfy me then I start getting hostile. Its the only way to get anywhere sometimes.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

> I start nice but if they refuse to listen or do anything to satisfy me then I start getting hostile


I start nice and when they refuse to listen I get quieter. They tend to listen more closely then.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

I could put a new fan in myself, but the question is, what is the warranty for? It says, if a non certified person opens up the case, warranty becomes null and void. I am still debating which way to go, I just don't have time to argue with Staples at this time *too busy) but will not give up. Luckily my Toshiba works fine. 
The reason I insist on warranty service, since this time I bought this heavily advertised Staples' (XPLIO)own brand and who knows what else will go wrong. 
Just as an FYI, I still have an Acer, 14 years old that is running (naturally not enough speed and room for today's applications but in working order, never needed repair) have a Compaq Presario, 9 years old (son took it) and a 6 year old Toshiba (daughter took it) laptop battery does not recharge but we never used that option anyway. They all work and I put more memory in myself or a faster modem and videocard, cleaned the powerfan etc.
Then the new Toshiba 1 year old/ So I think I know enough about computers (not necessary about programs) . I hate when the salesguys act if they know more, therefore won't listen. 
Stevie is right, one has to learn to fix yourself so not to be ripped off. I am not sure if I could ever become loud and mean, I am too polite, but I hate to be ripped off and lied too.
DHelix ,and cars are another matter or nightmare . So true


----------



## steveie85 (Nov 16, 2007)

bp936, I would be glad to get mean on the phone with them lol. Its my specialty. I do it daily when the suppliers at the grocery store I work at mess up(lets say before I started it was common and it don't happen to much now!! ). Also get firm with suppliers for my side business(which is computers). I have great fun in making them give me what I want!!


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Oooooooooh. someone said PCW****d!
The fun I used to have with them! I bought a computer from them ( it was a birthday present, and because of the sale it was actually cheaper than building myself). 3 weeks later, it went phut. I phoned them on the wonderful helpline, and eventually got a supervisor. His attitude was you bought, you put software on, no guarantee. Even told me it was a virus, and my own fault. So i asked him how it could be a vrus, as i had Norton on it. He told me it was my fault, shouldnt have installed it, so I reminded him it was the software THEY put on it 
As this stage, it got a bit abusive. He told me I had probably got a virus from the internet, I said, no way. At which point he told me there was no way i could say that, so i said, yes, there is. He called me ignorant, stupid and a liar, so I let him rant, then told him I knew 100% I had not got a virus from the internet, at which point I was interupted with another diatribe for a few minutes. When he was done, I said it again, and finished the sentence, saying i knew i had no net virus because it had never been connected to the damn internet. Cue silence<g>.
I ended up taking it back, having yet another arguement, and getting my money back. And that was a hell of a fight! only good point was the computer had gone back to the original price, and I got £350 extra back. Nothing like not looking at a receipt<g>
All told, I only go to PCWorldto laugh at them now, and ask questions I know they cant answer, because that is about all they are good for.

All opinions stated are my own, and other users may have different experiences


----------



## steveie85 (Nov 16, 2007)

I think on here that everyone agrees with you. I know of people who have bought computers from staples and they said they are of poor nature, so I refuse to go buy from them. I don't need to now that I got my own business and can right a new computer off as a business expense!!


----------



## simple simon (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I bought a monitor from PCWorld, and I also bought the extended warrenty...

Then in the summer this year it went wrong. Thats when my troubles began.

Three times I called the helpline number, three times I was promised that someone would contact me the next day regarding its collection and repair.

After the third time I went to the local trading standards, who (I understand) wrote The Tech Guys a letter. They also suggested taking legal action.

After this I exchanged several letters with someone at a Sheffield postal address, who asked me to call him. My boss was going to let me do this at work, but only if it was a normal phone number (ie: 0114, for Sheffield) but as the number was an 0870 so he said 'no'. This was because my boss has a phone plan whereby normal numbers are free, wheras 0870's are expensive.

So, I tried calling from a public payphone, but my 20pence was used up even before I got past the queue system.

From home on a Sunday (when the cost of the call is at its lowest) I tried calling the 0870 number on the extended warrenty form once again, only to be told a new story, this being that I had a business warrenty and that the number was different. I told the person that I did not want to know, I was calling the number on the form, and that if I did not get a repair I would go to court accusing DSG Retail (the parent company) of taking money but refusing to provide a service. I also planned to ask for £500 damages, for aggravation.

However, I thought that before going to court it could not do any harm to try an alternative solution which the person in Sheffield had suggested (log a call online) and this was followed by a string of emails and replies which found that the item was faulty and in need of repair (you dont say!).

Very unhelpfully these people refused to arrange a service call for me, but a day or so later I was fortunate enough to arrive home early be able able to call the number they suggested before it closed. 

From then on I actually got some service (shock horror) and a repair. 

So, in the end but after making life VERY difficult PCWorld / The Tech Guys came up trumps. Indeed, they came up double trumps, as I also got a real phone number out of them (01202, which I think is Bournemouth). 

I will add that the repair was fast (barely a week). But the power supply for the monitor has come back with items inside which rattle if it is shaken. I think they must have opened it to test it (which is reasonable) but I am alarmed in case there are metal pieces which will short out. I think I'll have to open it myself and take a look.

Simon


----------



## Doom_Machine (Jun 26, 2005)

...and then again some people have good experience's with staples. same goes for every company. i guess thats where the term "buyer beware" comes from.


----------



## steveie85 (Nov 16, 2007)

I never deal with staples for anything. I can go to walmart and buy all my office supplies in the stationary aisle cheaper then there. Plus if you buy something and find it cheaper, ie. a keyboard/mouse combo for half the price regularly they will question you if its a sale or not when it is not and they will fight not to give you the refund. I agree with buyer beware, you get what you pay for, or well sorta.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

> but only if it was a normal phone number (ie: 0114, for Sheffield) but as the number was an 0870 so he said 'no'. This was because my boss has a phone plan whereby normal numbers are free, wheras 0870's are expensive.


Many companies do the low call thing as they actually make money out of it.

You can look up most companies/numbers at this site http://www.saynoto0870.com/search.php . Staples is listed


----------



## Taporsnap (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, sounds like you really got the run around! I own an Xplio tower and have had it now for about two years, and have only had one problem with it. (It comes with a Two year Manufacturer Warranty - twice that of most) I called tech support once with a noisy fan issue aswell. I just wanted to ensure that if I opened the case I would not void my warranty. They were great and even encouraged me to open it to ensure that it was clean and was not a dirt issue. My fan was just a cleaning issue, and was running great and fairly quiet after a simple cleaning. I have now purchased 5 computers from Staples, and have had to send 2 away for warranty work under the extended service and both machines have been repaired without complaint. The first repair was extensive on my toshiba, and the other was a new hard drive and processor on a HP tower. 

I have had several products repaced without issue under the extended service (a phone, printer,shredder and a monitor) and have recieved a buyout on a printer aswell, so you could say I have had quite a bit of experience with Staples warranties, and I have to say after all the hastles that I have had in the past with other electronics stores and their third party warranties I would not hesitate to buy the Staples warranties again in the future. In fact the reason I buy all my stuff at Staples now is because of the horrible service I have recieved everywhere else in the past. I just got fed up with it and when I gave Staples a shot they were a breath of fresh air in a industry of companies that seemed more interested in ripping me off after they had my money. Staples has always come through for me when I needed warranty taken care of. 

If I were you I would give them another shot, and if they do not help you out ask for the district managers phone number, as the store I shop in actually had his business cards available at the service counter with the other managers cards, and I am sure he would set the store straight for you. That whole thing about yelling and making a stink in my opinion is just a like throwing a temper tantrum, and most people do not react well to kids let alone adults throwing a tantrum. It is usually not the best way to get assistance in my experience, you just become the weird customer that other customers do not want to be around and make yourself look bad. 

Thats my two cents anyway, hope your issues are resolved one way or another!


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

About 4 years ago i bought a computer from Staples store,however because they did not have it in stock they would have to mail the computer to my address, arriving in 10 days. 15-20 days go by NO computer arrived. 

My GF goes into Staples to see what happen. They find out the computer was sent to the wrong address, it was sent to BestBuy and BestBuy had the computer. Dont ask me why. The copy of our receipt showed our address, nevertheless the problem. 

After Staples tells my GF the computer was misshiped,they stood around like end of conversation. No telling her what they were going to do. She comes homes,tells me, i called Staples customer service.
Eventually they sent another computer to our address and it arrived. I have noticed in the 4 years management and personnel at that particular store seems to keep turning over.


----------



## Taporsnap (Jan 22, 2008)

You raise a good point about the people, as I have noticed that the store I have been dealing with in Red Deer, Alberta (the one out on the highway) has had a lot of changes to the staff, if fact it seems I see different people every time I go there. However, I have been dealing with the same guy Chris, whenever I can for about 6 years now, I think.(he's their tech guy for repairs and warranty stuff I think but I buy from him quite often ) 

Also the Manager that has helped me on a couple ocations seems to have been there for a lot of years too, and seems great I can't recall his name though Dave or Don maybe?!? I don't know, anyway, I guess what I am trying to say is perhaps I am lucky enough to have a Staples here that actually has some longer term people who care, as we all know that many staff at these box stores (and many other stores lately it seems) couldn't care less about thier jobs and I supose in turn the customers that they serve. Around here there are staff shortages everywhere and not enough people to fill all the jobs being offered. Every employer, including mine(a restaraunt) seem to always be hireing.

PS I just bought another PC from Chris yesterday, and he was a great help. If any one reading this thred is from around Red Deer alberta and is looking for a good computer guy I would definately recomend him, and also the store (though I have not really delt with too many of the other staff for any bigger purchases), as I have been really happy with them and have not gone back to BB or FS since they treated me so poorly before.

Take it easy!


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

amazing how they love to sell but ignore us afterwards.
Since my last post, first I bought a 360 GB backup drive, then: ACRONIS and backed up the whole stuff from XPLIO. I left the computer on all the time, but it closes on its own. Downloaded SPEEDFAN to see the temperature and it seems it shuts down when it reaches 89 degrees Celsius. I think that is too high.
Went back to Staples, still the same guy works there and is of no help.
After another snowstorm I managed to go to another city to another Staples store, explained my situation to the manager, where she told me I can bring the computer to that store.
|Ever since computer is quiet, (just like going to the dentist, pain is gone when you go there but you know it will be back) So I am keeping an eye on everything and logging when it shuts down etc. I won't give up just for the principle of it, still have 2 years paid extended warranty on it.
Otherwise I also had pretty good products from Staples and when I had to bring in my Toshiba laptop, they updated the BIOS and replaced the keyboard without any hassle. But that was years ago and it was a different manager.
I assume this guy didn't like me. So the saga goes on. I could buy another computer, but I just hate to have install all my programs, update them again, register them etc. on a new computer and then copy all my files back. 
Presently I am writing down all my registration codes just in case.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Keep an eye on those temperatures.
90c is the default temperature for the CPU to shut itself down and is DOUBLE the temperatures that it should even be reaching in the middle of summer.

It indicates a physical build problem, which they may have found and fixed, but you need to check that it has been.


----------



## steveie85 (Nov 16, 2007)

If the CPU is getting that hot there is a problem with the heat sink/fan/thermal paste. Also another way to prevent over heating is get more or stronger cooling fans put in. If I have a computer brought into me and it is shutting down because it is getting to hot, first thing i do is pull everything apart and check all fans are good, that there is proper contact with the heat sink and i replace the thermal paste. If it happens again tell them to check all that stuff.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

lots of snow here recently so I did not bring comp in yet. It always shuts down after a few hours. I guess it did get too hot. I will insist on fixing it, used my laptop in the meantime. *Unfortunately also from Staples) just hope I don't have to bring this one in. 
I work with pictures on the desktop (restore old photos slowly in PaintShop) and I guess the computer doesn't like to get hot and shuts down on me.
Thanks for the further infos, heatsink etc.
-==waiting for spring to come back to life -myself and the computer--


----------



## White Wolf 00 (Dec 18, 2006)

Last year when I built my new PC, I wanted a proper version of Windows XP Pro, (Not that I would ever use a hacked version lol). Staples was the only place open to get a copy. I explained to the flunky on the floor, exactly what I was doing and added that I was going to be using this PC with a network. He recommended WinXP Pro 64 bit version. I almost messed me knickers when I went to pay for it. Just under $500. Approximately 8 months later, while on the Microsoft website, I came to realize that what I had was just a glorified version of XP Pro 32 bit version. I called the store and talked to a tech in repairs. He explained that 1) XP Pro 64 bit is just a numbers cruncher and that there is little support and very few programs that work on it. 2) The version that was recommended by their employee was not only useless to me but that it was totally unnecessary. XP home was better than XP Pro for the applications I wanted it for. I called back and talked to the department manager. 45 minutes later, I was at the store meeting with the store manager. At first he wouldn't accept responsibility for his employees stupidity, (actually, he was pretty good at scamming). Finally after a few threats and hostile words, I walked out with my $480 back and a free new copy of WinXp home and with the knowledge that the employee who scammed me no longer had a job, (yes, he was still working there and scamming customers).

Sometimes kind words work but when all else fails, you sometimes have to get nasty with them. I had been dealing with them since they opened the store. I haven't been back since.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A bigger hammer is sometimes called for.


----------



## mandalaybaycanad (May 7, 2008)

NEVER, NEVER, NEVER buy a Staples Warranty via Easy Tech Force.

I am absolutely disgusted with the $300 "warranty" I was sold that was supposed to protect me in the event of my laptop being damaged. As a small business person, I gladly paid the $300 feeling like I had peace of mind in case something happened.

After a spill, I took my laptop computer to Staples for repair or replacement. I expected an answer within a few days and it's been more than a month and they JUST made a damn decision that it my laptop needs to be replaced. 

In the meantime I was forced to buy another laptop (from anywhere other than Staples) and they added salt to the wound by forcing me to accept a gift certificate to Staples that is the full value of my laptop (instead of reimbursing me cash). So I'm out the cost of my new laptop, the $300 I paid for the warranty and being forced to spend nearly $1,000 from a store I hate.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I never buy a warranty from any store. You have to realize they push the warranties so hard because they're a major money maker for the store!


----------



## techsavvy5 (Jul 23, 2008)

bp936 said:


> so I brought my desktop, Staples'own brand XPLIO in for a noisy fan and slow modem, less than 1 year old, still under warranty and with extended 3 year purchased warranty.
> Asked them to check out the noise and test if the modem is a faulty one. Upon their call to come in, since they couldn't find anything wrong,  this is what happened:
> 1:modem= internet connections is fine (found out they tested only on DSL cable, I can only connect per dial-up) tried to make me feel, I am the idiot.(really??) I can connect with 2 other laptops same phonejack,same ISP, same location in my house, at twice or more speed. They blamed AVG on my computer, deleted it,(??) but have AVG on all of my computers.
> 2: nothing wrong with fan. They let it run for a whole day and heard nothing. (IDIOTS) I specifically told them, noise happens after a cold start.
> ...


Staples does not and never has sold its own brand of computer. Never. If you get the TSP, any Staples store should satisfy you if you follow the proper steps. Call the manufacturer first, then the warranty company. Most people are too lazy or stupid to do that. They do what they want which is to go back to the place of purchase. That ain't how it works. I had a TSP from Staples.Had several issues with a laptop. I called the warranty company, both times they repaired the problem, even replaced the screen. It does work if you are not stupid & you can read.


----------



## techsavvy5 (Jul 23, 2008)

I had issues with a laptop and had the TSP. Got my laptop repaired twice with no issues. You sound like someone who didn't bother reading your TSP or just didn't listen as it was explained. Nowhere in that TSP does Staples indicate they will give you cash. They claim to either repair or replace or give your a Staples credit for what you paid for your item towards the purchase of something else. They stand behind their TSP and will do whatever it takes to help the customer. I guess you just didn't want help.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Staples out of business around here.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

techsavvy, you're wrong!
read my full note. Staples has its own brand, that's what they said. XPLIO is their brand. And they do not offer fixing if they consider it too old, 1 year old is too old but they sold me a 3 year warranty. They did NOT offer refund, they offered a $ 50,-- credit towards a purchase. The desktop was new to me. It's a ripoff.
Yes, I had a Toshiba laptop from them and when I needed a minor repair, they sent me to Toshiba, who fixed my laptop whitout blinking an eye. But it was TOSHIBA not STAPLES who treated me fair. I will never go back there, I'd rather have a local small business build one for me. 
I don't know where you are, but here in Canada you'll find XPLIO in Staples, their own brand. Sorry to say, they lost another customer. Since I am the one who advises many people, where to buy, they lost more than one customer.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

I am not sure how the law stands over there, but in the UK you can demand a ful refund. Shops try to fob you off with a credit note, but if you ask for money, they have to give it to you. Telling them this often gets a change of attitude, once they realise you actually know your rights. 
As far as shouting goes, yes, it does seem to work. Especially if there any other customers who hear you asking why they dont honour their warranties, etc.


----------

